# Excel Help



## pbt (Nov 8, 2008)

This thread is to help those new members who ask “Where can I learn Excel”?  Being that it has been asked quite a few times.
I have gathered this list through my Searches, and through help from others, and thought “why not share.”
*there are more , but right now I am drawing blanks
*
The below is made up of links to various sites that will hopefully help someone.  Although it is lengthy, *I know that there are many more links that can be added.*

Please, if anybody has something to add, do so.  Hopefully this can be a thread to suggest to the “New member, eager to learn”, to check out.  

*BASICS*
1.	Introduction to Excel:  Audio courses that take a step by step approach to Excel
2.	DataPig Technologies:  Videos that explain basic Excel to VBA Programming
3.	Basic Formulas Guide:  Help you master formulas 
4.	Common uses of Formulas:  Help you understand what can be achieved with formulas.

*PIVOT TABLES/CHARTS*
	1.  Introduction to Pivot Tables:  A PDF file on how they can be used.
	2.  Creating a Pivot Table:  Video on how to create and work with a Pivot Table
	3.  Pivot Tables-Microsoft:  How to sharpen your skill with Pivot Tables
	4.  Charts Tutorial:  Jon Peltier’s site- lot’s of tutorials

*BOOKS*
1.  Excel Bible 2003 / 2007:  John Walkenbach 
	2.  Excel Formulas:  John Walkenbach 
	3.  Excel Programming:  Assumes some programming knowledge
	4.  Excel Charts:  John Walkenbach
	5.  Pivot Tables and data analysis:  Bill Jelen
	6.  Advanced Report Development:  Timothy Zapawa

*TEMPLATES*

1.	Budgets
2.	Balance Sheets
3.	Expense Reports
4.	Inventory
5.	Invoices, Workorders, etc.
6.	Purchase Order
7.	Receipts
8.	Time Sheets
9.	Schedules
10.  All Kinds of Lists:  Phone, Grocery, Reading, Gift, etc.

Harry


----------



## VoG (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey - what a good thread 

Here's a couple more *Debra Dalgleish* and *Excel Function Dictionary*.


----------



## VBA Noob (Nov 9, 2008)

Couple of more

*Charts*
http://www.andypope.info/
http://www.tushar-mehta.com/excel/charts/

*BASICS*
http://www.bettersolutions.com/excel.aspx
http://www.techonthenet.com/excel/index.php

*Sumproduct*
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html

VBA Noob


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Nov 9, 2008)

Excellent!

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=351066

I think it's a great idea to start flagging your favourite / most helpful posts with digg or something, and then post a link to your favourites in your signature to share with the rest of us


----------



## VoG (Nov 9, 2008)

Another *David McRitchie* - not the easiest site to navigate but a mine of information!


----------



## DonkeyOte (Nov 9, 2008)

and if for no other reason that I seem to reference it more and more here:

Volatile Functions


----------



## VBA Noob (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's a few more

http://auditexcel.co.za/training.htmlSome more useful links

http://www.cpearson.com/excel/MainPage.aspx

http://www.rondebruin.nl/

http://spreadsheetpage.com/

http://www.meadinkent.co.uk/excel.htm

http://www.free-training-tutorial.com/

http://www.mcgimpsey.com/excel/

http://excel.tips.net/

http://www.excelguru.ca/sitemenu

http://puremis.net/excel/colo.shtml

VBA Noob


----------



## MrKowz (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is a general excel tutorial that is an ongoing project for me whenever I have time to update it at work:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=335177


----------



## Stormseed (Nov 10, 2008)

This is a good thread, Keith. 

thank you


----------



## Stormseed (Nov 11, 2008)

Stormseed said:


> This is a good thread, Keith.
> 
> thank you


 
Sorry, I wanted to compliment the OP of this thread -Harry. thank you, Harry & Keith and everyone


----------

